# Sirloin roast



## rbnice1 (Oct 12, 2019)

Well had a small one in the deep freeze.  Turned out really really good.  I didnt take progression pics.  sorry.  Will try to remember next time.

Rubbed down, then smoked for 3 hours at 190f.  Then Vac-sealed and sous-vide for 25 hours at 132.  It then went in the fridge overnight and sliced.  After slicing added the juices with a little beef broth to a new bad and it went back in the sous-vide for a couple hours to warm back up.  Turned out very good.  Will do any of my rump or siloins like this from now on.  Going to make some sammies tonight!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 12, 2019)

Looks delicious and perfect doneness for me.


----------



## rbnice1 (Oct 12, 2019)

Was very very tender!


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 12, 2019)

rbnice1 said:


> ...
> Will do any of my rump or sirloins like this from now on.
> ...


Include sirloin tip in your roster.  A good cut for Sous Vide as it is actually from the rump family, but because it touches the lower sirloin, the spin master marketers altered the name.


----------



## rbnice1 (Oct 13, 2019)

Sorry didnt realize I had not put what type of roast this was. lol

This roast was a sirloin tip roast.


----------

